# Problème clique droit trackpad



## Ifrit (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Une nouvelle fois je viens vers vous car j'ai un petit problème.

Mon clique droit ne fonctionne plus sur mon trackpad de MacBook Pro 15" (utilisation en tappant/cliquant avec 2 doigts). En revanche, le défilement (glisser avec 2 doigts) fonctionne toujours lui.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci d'avance !

Ifrit


----------



## supergrec (25 Mai 2011)

as tu jeter un oeil dans préf système / trackpad / cocher un doigt : Taper pour cliquer / deux doigt : Tape secondaire.


----------



## Ifrit (25 Mai 2011)

Oui oui j'ai bien vérifié, d'où mon incompréhension ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------

Après un redémarrage, le clic droit avec les deux doigts fonctionne. Merci quand même pour ton aide supergrec ;-)


----------



## MadMax (4 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le même problème...

ça ne marche plus. J'ai redémarré, PRAM, effacé les prefs qui auraient pu être liées à ce problème...

rien

ça marche sur mes autres "users"...


----------



## gdaudin (8 Octobre 2011)

J'ai le même soucis. Est-ce que quelqu'un a trouvé une solution ?


----------



## phialga37 (14 Octobre 2011)

Je vous conseille d'aller dans préférence système "exposé et spaces", puis dans exposé et vous assuré que pour F9, F10 et F11 rien ne soit coché. S'il est mentionné "bouton secondaire ou bouton central" supprimez cette info, cela devrait fonctionné


----------

